# Il Mafioso



## dj mishima (Jul 24, 2011)

Concept:

"Il Mafioso"

Inner to outer:

Marinated mozzarella braid

Fresh basil

Roasted garlic(Oops!  I roasted, but forgot to throw it in.)

Capers

Grilled marinated artichoke hearts

Sun dried tomatoes

Freshly shredded parmesean cheese

Sausage

Freshly shredded parmesean cheese

Proscuitto


























I roasted some garlic beforehand, but I forgot to throw it in until it was too late.







After I rolled it, coated with more freshly grated parmesean, & wrapped with proscuitto, it's time to put this baby on the smoker.







After a 3 hour smoke, I threw it on the Weber grill to bring it up to temp.







It developed a little leak in the smoker and I hoped that not too much of the marinated mozzarella leaked out, especially since it was a $7.00 braid...







It was up to temp and ready to rock, but I made this the day before a party.  So this one is going in the fridge until I'm ready to reheat.

I put it in the oven at 350F for about half an hour to reheat.







Now that's gangsta!


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks like a winner!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2011)

Your coming up with some great combinations!


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 24, 2011)

I also like that style of posting inner to outer...helps with the Qview and knowing how to re-create it down the road. Thanks for the posts!!!!


----------



## roller (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks great !!!


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

Man your on a fatty roll.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks like you packed a lot of flavor in them thar fatties


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks great and tasty thanks for the great idea.

 i wonder what the two mafioso say too each other ?


----------

